
Facebook faces another privacy issues - UtopiaFans
https://saidit.net/s/SocialMedia/comments/5fc9/another_privacy_issue_of_facebook_is_there_any/
======
UtopiaFans
Is it possible that FB will ever fix its bugs and will stop stealing user's
data?

